# Game Thread, Raptors Vs Bulls, 7:30 pm, Nov 10, 2007, WGN



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Is it the start of something big?











Will TT lead the Bulls to their second victory over the Raptors and Chris Bosh? Yes!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

This is still WGN local, btw. The Saturday Superstation games don't start until next week.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Thank goodness for NBA League Pass!

Let's go, Bulls :yay:


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Les Taureaux par trois.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

BG7 will have a terrific game with me wearing his jersey. It is destiny.

Bulls 97
Raptors 93


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Raptors 100
Bulls 90


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone know if tonight's game will be streamed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

I too need a stream of this game.


----------



## Brothaman33 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'd love to see good back to back games from Tyrus....

Bulls 103
Raptors 91

15 and 8 from Tyrus


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah if anyone could hook me up with a streaming link of this game, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gooooooo Bulllsss Destroy Those Raptors!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i'm drunk and this back and forth basketball is making me dizzy


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

whoa parker that was nice


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

TT out with 2 fouls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

come on bulls, make those shots


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lol man no one can make a shot, i think this rim is rigged


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

why is he hanging from a payphone?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Anthony Parker and Bosh scored for the Raptors so far


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

9-4 Raps and 4 turnovers for the bulls already


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon in for Kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Good save duhon, joe smith the rebound, BEN GORDON MAKES IT!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DUHON for the AIRBALL three 

LMAO


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

12-4 raptors, deng finally makes a jumper to make it 6


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow is it just me or does Bosh look weird? He's so skinny, and omg that hair


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Raptors 12-10, bosh is the only starter in for the raps


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...00_nba-league_pass_chicago_051201.asx&gid=082


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng can't make a shot. Trade him for Kobe?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng can't make a shot. Trade him for Kobe?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Small Lineup in for the bulls, looks like Thabo is the point guard


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce For A Three!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

17- 13 raps at the end of 1, bulls 25% from the field


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo missed the wide open 3, raps up by 4


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Deng can't make a shot. Trade him for Kobe?


lol, I wish Paxson thinks like this.

"If he misses one more shot, I am going to trade him for Kobe....ok, he made one, but it was a layup, so that doesn't count......OH HE MISSED! KOBE~KOBE~KOBE~"


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls have 8 turnovers, raps 10


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

The bulls finally make it to the FT line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

GORDON A THREE!!!!!!!
2-7 from distance


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus Thomas You The Man!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...00_nba-league_pass_chicago_051201.asx&gid=082


Much appreciated.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Just a few observations.

KH should be taken out of the starting line up. He has no bigger fan than me but he must be on crack or something. I have never seen him play worse. All he does is dribble in and then instead of take another bounce and attack the basker he passes the ball out and it is ether a TO or the play starts over.

BG must want to be traded because ever team doubles him on the pick and roll and he just backs off. He NEVER tries to split the double team of make a quick pass he just backs off and the play is shot.

The bulls all stand around on the perimeter and no one attacks the basket or posts up.

I am a big Skiles fan but he has this team playing awful and he needs to fix and fast.

david


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

7 for Noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

god this game is so horrible lol


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

speaking of which, wallace has completely f***** up simple passes and rebounds


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

26 points in a half has got to be a record, score some damn points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blocking foul on gordon, good job. these guys are playing like utter crap


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Woot 37-28 raps... lol


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Moon is owning us, and i'm getting sad


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Stop Shooting Threes Kirk, Wait Nvm, I Take That Back, Stop Shooting Period


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Halftime. 

Bulls down by like 12. I don't even know what to say...

Besides this is terrible and embarrassing.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

30 points in the first _half_?
Err...
*nervous laughter*

:uhoh:


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Hinrich sucks. No, check that. Everyone on our rostr suck tonight.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

What team is this. I cannot be the bulls. This team plays stupid basketball. Stands around. Really STUPID STUPID STUPID play for 24 minutes.

I am alreay hitting the jack Daneals.

david


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

"At the half, we talk with the Bulls trainer on such things as how to decide whether to play a player that's slightly injured."

Where excitement happens.. The Bulls radio network!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

"Fun" stats of the first half:

FG%: 29.3
3FG%: 18.2
Reb Differential: -6
FG% sans Gordon: 25.0
Sans Gordon, Noc: 15.4

Ugly.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

giusd said:


> What team is this. I cannot be the bulls. This team plays stupid basketball. Stands around. Really STUPID STUPID STUPID play for 24 minutes.
> 
> I am alreay hitting the jack Daneals.
> 
> david


I've had about 5 shots of jim bean so far :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Now THIS is where amazing happens...

it must be at the end of this glass cause it sure aint in this b ball game


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I think the most disappointing player for me so far is Loul, he gets the ball in the paint and hasn't done a thing with it, just ends up passing it out. I would SERIOUSLY considering trading Loul straight up for Kobe


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Another bounce off the rim


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Yet another bounce of the rim, and now Kirk gets his third foul. I'm actually starting to believe the bears have a better chance than the bulls to win a ring lmao.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DENG YOU MORON. Your team jersey is white not red


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

WOW victor krybpahapaha whatever his name is is in the game?!


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Wow, we are really bad. Really bad. This whole season has been a eye opener. None of our roster is an all-star caliber player. None. Whole bunch of slightly above average or average player and nothing more.

We really need to rethink about the make-up of this team.

We are basically bunch of over-achiever soley depeding hardwork every game. But on NBA talents eventually wins out over hardworking group in the long run.

We are really bad.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

and a 3 by the raptors, lead is 24


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce is the only one that showed up. great.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't even know where to begin. Basically to sum it up, these guys are horrible. I can't even explain how terrible they are doing right now. They don't belong on this court though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey duhon decided to put down the shot glass and score a point for us :clap:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm sorry Duhon I shouldn't probably be the one to speak on that


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey we're only down by 20. Pretty sad to say this but it looks like Noce or TT is our only chance.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

another 3 by the raptors


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo lay off the crack, you can't shoot the ball, just pass it


----------



## Brothaman33 (Feb 21, 2006)

Aaron Gray!!!!
Why Does He Refuse To Play Aaron Gray?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Another 3 by the raptors, just forfeit already


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Whoa i think Skiles needs a kotex


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lol noce is still playing, 13 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

This is like gym class in high school, the jocks vs. the nerds on basketball day


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Kobe chants. This is awesome. 

KOBE KOBE KOBE KOBE!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brb i'm getting a refill


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

So the backups on the bulls are so out of practice they're out of form to even shoot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

How's the bench going Aaron Gray?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

yet another 3 from the Raptors


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

77-43 at the end of the third. 

KOBE KOBE KOBE KOBE


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

jesus christ

what the **** is wrong with this team


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I think I heard baby Shaq, I mean Aaron Gray is in the game. About time.


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

This might be the worst Bulls game I've ever seen EVER.

We practically just gave up at halftime


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Will we break 60?

Youch.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

hahaha i'm loving tonights game, are you chicago fans?

honestly tho, you started 3-9 last year, your used to slow starts, it aint over till its over.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo is alive with that dunk


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

If they are going to play like this, then trade for Kobe!!! F'N Pathetic!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

esw said:


> This might be the worst Bulls game I've ever seen EVER.
> 
> We practically just gave up at halftime


Games with Jalen Rose and Ron Mercer as our "stars" were never this damn bad


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

We really have to give props to Noce for showing up


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm so drunk right now i can't belive i'm talking to an internet message board :lol:


----------



## Brothaman33 (Feb 21, 2006)

YES!!!!

Aaron "the foul machine" Gray!!!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lmao that's right Noce just shove him in that sammich


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> We really have to give props to Noce for showing up


Indeed.

Everybody else needs a kick in the rear.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

LOL a 3 pointer by the raps again


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Noce, i'll buy you a drink tonight, it'll all be ok, just come to the fantasy lounge at the intersection of montrose and elston k?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i'd like to impregnate those cheerleaders mmm


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the shaq in aaron gray is coming out.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

HAHA even tyrus thomas is hiding his face with his towel on the bench


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow nice shot Noce!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Is Griffen still on our team? lol poor guy if he is.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Another 3 against the bulls guys


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Against the raptors this has to be one of rhe wosrt bulls games in the last 8 years. Just Awful. KH sucks. BG looks lost. Deng looks soft. The bench outside of Noci is 4 for 23. Skiles better turn this around or i will be calling for his job. He should be fired and then best the **** out of. This group does not look like a professional bb team and some needs to take some responsibility.

david


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce has 20 points, Gray is the only one actually playing on O right now besides noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

koooooooooooooooooooooooobe!


----------



## Brothaman33 (Feb 21, 2006)

Seriously, Gray needs to see time, he's already gone to the ft line twice, he draws fouls, he can score on the block......I don't care if he's a rookie, we look awful!!!!

And Jalen Rose had some big games, and Ron mercer could shoot

The real stars of the Bulls were
Khalid El Amin
Kornel David
Chris Anstey
And James Cotton


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Doesn't that hurt Scott Skiles?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brothaman33 said:


> Seriously, Gray needs to see time, he's already gone to the ft line twice, he draws fouls, he can score on the block......I don't care if he's a rookie, we look awful!!!!
> 
> And Jalen Rose had some big games, and Ron mercer could shoot
> 
> ...


should i laugh or cry at this? 

:lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I hate to mention the bears and rex grossman, but jesus christ even the bears didn't crumble so horribly


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

please put Noah in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow Thabo actually makes a shot, i think thats his first since his rookie season


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

damn and now Thabo shoots a 3, Gray with a shot blocked


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kapono with a 3

Just face it guys the season is over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I love this protest by the fans at the United Center


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice Finish Gray!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I really wish i wasn't talking to myself in here lmao


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

2:50 LEFT, obviously it's over


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'd be with you to share the posting pain, but the stream I had earlier just wasn't keeping up with the action. I hate having audio but lagging video.

Instead, I had lagging box score. Which is definitely worse.

This is just awful.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Boston beat NJ tonight by the way


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I should've kept watching The Venture Bros. instead of this. Blech city.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

KOBE, KOBE, KOBE, KOBE.

I want Kobe too.

I was on the camp that was against gutting the team to get Kobe. But not any more. Gutting the team, paying the luxury tax? I don't care. With Kobe, I can at least watch one of the premiere player playing for my Bulls. 

Our roster won't win a Championship anyway. So bring Kobe to Chicago.

Current roster sucks.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> I'd be with you to share the posting pain, but the stream I had earlier just wasn't keeping up with the action. I hate having audio but lagging video.
> 
> Instead, I had lagging box score. Which is definitely worse.
> 
> This is just awful.


it's worse watching it. you haven't been there to see all the airballs


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

what an ugly game. fans doing the wave, chanting kobe. booing fans. I'm not used to this.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lgtwins said:


> KOBE, KOBE, KOBE, KOBE.
> 
> I want Kobe too.
> 
> ...


Same. I was so against getting kobe mainly due to keeping the core together and kobes rape history, but dude, forget it, just go and get him, what the F you have to lose?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

holy crap. that was awesome.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I've played better pick-up games at the YMAC than this CRAP

- lmao YMCA


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

The post MJ era is still here guys


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I bet Victor Kryphapa is happy as hell lol


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

oh my god they might get 70


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Raptors 101- 71. Final score. Disgusting.


----------



## esw (Jan 24, 2007)

and they did!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Well, there goes the bit of positivity that came with the win over the Pistons...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

and these were the "baby bulls" that were supposed to grow in the offseason. All I have to say is...


"HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHA"


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like Johnny Red Kerr is gonna OD on alchohol tonight, somebody keep an eye on him tonight please


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Just one thing that pisses me off, that Luol Deng and Ben Gordon both think that the Bulls should have offered them more money!!!!!!!!!!1

Luol thinks he is worth more than 57 Million over 5 yearS? Ben Gordon thinks he is worth more than 50 Million over 5 years? Dream ON!!!!

Michael got his payday after he had proved something on the court, after he showed he could carry a team!!! Neither one has done that!!

That's the problem with players today, thinking they are worth more than they are!!!! I work my *** off as a Retail Sales Manager for an AT&T store for a little over $50,000 a year. I would love to be able to play basketball and provide for my family that way!

I love the NBA but I hate the overpaid spoiled athletes!!! Hey Luol and Ben, if you think you are worth the money, than F'N PROVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Just blame pax's period.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

ballerkingn said:


> Just blame pax's period.


I'm not blaming pax for this, this falls directly on the players shoulders!!! Either play with pride and confidence or don't play at all!!!!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

matter of fact if i where paxs i would trade both deng and ben right now.They feel they are worth this amount of money,so but them on a team who actually might think thier worth it.And get in return someone who's either worth the money already or draft picks.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Time to bring PJ Brown back and save the season.


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

the bulls just need to rebuild the whole team from scratch. what a **** game for a **** team


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

...so how bout them Illini


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

This team is terrible right now. Let's hope they can pick it up like they did last year. That being said, last year they had an ok Wallace, this year they have a terrible one. 5 rebounds? Just like the poster above mentioned, I'm sure Deng and Gordon are banging their heads right now not taking the contracts which was offered to them. I definitely don't feel bad for them.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Loul and Deng, this is on you...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'd like to give the MVP for this game to liekomgj4ck for making this thread not so remarkably depressing.

The game handled that plenty well...


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

I suspect there's something going on between the players and management. 

This is really bad,the raptors are the ones having 4 games in 5 nights and yet they owned the bulls by 30 points on our UC.

Bet Kobe is having second thoughts about coming to Chi-town, an absolutely awful performance. The fans have a right to boo the team, they deserved much better than this.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Loul and Deng, this is on you...


Haha, I blame both of them too.
Agreed with KJ, these posts were the only entertaining thing that came of this game.

Ugly ugly ugly.. where's Cathy Quibbler when you need him?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> ...so how bout them Illini


props for doing something the Badgers should have done last week. I hate Ohio State and Michigan.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

narek said:


> props for doing something the Badgers should have done last week. I hate Ohio State and Michigan.


Indeed (though I'm neutral to Michigan).


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Gundungurra81 said:


> the bulls just need to rebuild the whole team from scratch. what a **** game for a **** team


I've been saying that all along.You finally caught on.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

What we really need is someone that can play with some passion not just energy.espically in the starting 5.Now i know this move would be looks at all dumb,but i think k-mart would be perfect if we can get him and he can play at the level of kmart in the pasts.Not sure what it would take,but i know the nugs would basically give him and that contract away right now.Still he would be perfect to put along side ben and the others and be that locker room leader and someone with playoff experience and strength and a finsher.Now his contract is hefty but big ben contract has 2 more years on it,and deng and ben wheren't extended so if they are still hear we still awy under the cap for awhile if they still resign with the 6 year deal.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> I'd like to give the MVP for this game to liekomgj4ck for making this thread not so remarkably depressing.
> 
> The game handled that plenty well...


:lol: even though i drank almost half a bottle of jim bean and was talking to an internet message board all by myself?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

seifer0406 said:


> Time to bring PJ Brown back and save the season.


no offense but we're going to need more than PJ Brown. In fact I think our strong point has been our bigs, in TT, Aaron Gray, and Joe Smith.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> :lol: even though i drank almost half a bottle of jim bean and was talking to an internet message board all by myself?


_Especially_ because you drank almost half a bottle of jim bean and was talking to an internet message board all by yourself.

:biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> _Especially_ because you drank almost half a bottle of jim bean and was talking to an internet message board all by yourself.
> 
> :biggrin:


I was only mvp second to Noce :yay:


----------



## blinkofaneye (Mar 3, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> what an ugly game. fans doing the wave, chanting kobe. booing fans. I'm not used to this.


I was at this game. 7 rows off the court. We took our kids to the game- $500 + to see the Bulls look terrible, but even worse to scrubs play for a whole half! I couldn't believe that Skiles was "teaching a lesson" to the starters. Yes, the team was playing really poorly. Hinrich, Duhon and Thabo couldn't find the basket and ran the offense poorly. Deng was invisible. Did he even get a rebound? Hard to believe this is the guys we refused to trade. Ben Wallace- I have no idea what is up with him. Gordon had some nice shots, but was streaky as usual. Tyrus, had some really nice play, but a few bad calls (fouls)limited his time. The least Skiles could have done is let him play in the 2nd half. Noc provided a much needed spark.
We were sitting very close to the Bulls bench and it was obvious how upset the starters all were. As the time passed and they never got back in they looked more and more upset and ticked off. 

The minute Skiles made that mass sub, we should have just left and avoided the pain and frustration of watching what was going to happen for the next half of the game. All the fans around us were going nuts. With Thabo, Victor, Duhon, Noah, and Noc- we only had one guy (Noc) with a shot out there, so before you knew it we were down by 30. Everyone was hoping to get the starters back in, but no luck. Watching that 2nd unit was worse than watching a preseason game, and to pay big money to see that was a rip off to the fans in my opinion. Skiles threw in the towel 2 minutes into the 2nd half of the game. What a farce. I honestly think he is losing the team here. They are just tuning him out.

The UC crowd was booing like crazy. I think many were trying to send a message- "hey this lineup isn't working." Then the Kobe chants were loud and clear. People all around me close the the court and the Bulls bench were doing it. I thought it was funny how when the booing and the Kobe chants got the loudest, the UC had the Dunkin Donuts race to shut up the people. Then people in the crowd kept themselves occupied by doing the wave, watching Benny the Bull shoot silly string, etc. It was too painful to watch the scrubs out there. 

I plan on sending my tickets back to the Bulls and asking for a refund or some kind of compensation. Skiles refusing to play his starters for half a game is crazy! 
I am a partial season ticket holder, and have been to 2 games so far. Both were very painful to watch, but this one is the worst I have ever been to. JR refuses to go into luxury tax land, but is more than willing to take the fans money and put out a joke of a product for us to pay big money to see. I wouldn't care if at least some of the starters were out there and we got beat, but to throw in the towel, just after the half is a disservice to the fans and the team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I'm not a Bulls fan, but I was also at the game (currently living in Chicago)

Like you, I also had courtside seats that cost a fortune. I understand making a point to the team, but benching starters for an entire half like that is ridiculous - people pay big money to see these guys play, ESPECIALLY at the United Center. The game was not THAT out of reach when he pulled them, teams come back down 18-20 all the time. 

You description is spot on btw, I was very surprised to hear the Kobe chants that loud right in front of the bench. Some of the players looked visibly pissed...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

hey come on now, the Raptors aren't that boring to watch.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

So what are the draft prospects like next year? I hear this OJ Mayo is supposed to be good..


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> hey come on now, the Raptors aren't that boring to watch.


lmao


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

blinkofaneye said:


> Hard to believe this is the guys we refused to trade. Ben Wallace- I have no idea what is up with him.


This falls on Paxson.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

It wasn't a total loss. I caught a T Shirt in the parachute prize plunge!!!! Yah! When I left the UC last night, I was thinking that we certainly need to see more Aaron Gray. Curry and Chandler suck!

Paxson has created a nice little team here in his 5th year on the job. He's a good GM.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

I watched the game. *BARTENDER!!!...*


----------

